
Scientists build a machine to generate quantum superposition of possible futures - olvy0
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-04-scientists-machine-quantum-superposition-futures.html
======
amelius
I wonder what the headline would read if the experiment was rephrased in the
language of pilot wave theory.

~~~
newshorts
Can you explain what you’re going for here?

~~~
amelius
Well, you can interpret QM in different ways. The headline makes an appeal to
our intuition using one interpretation. I think it would be interesting to
know what that appeal would look like under a different interpretation of QM.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpretations_of_quantum_mec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpretations_of_quantum_mechanics)

